# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Матаджи ищет попутчиков в Тривандрум, в декабре 2013.

## radha-madhava

Харе Кришна! Моя мама хочет поехать после картики в Тривандрум, пройти панчакарму, но по Индии ездить одна побаивается, может кто то поедет на лечение туда, будет здорово если найдется попутчик!

----------


## Нараяни ди ди

В Варкале (50 км от Тривандрума) намного спокойнее и очень много русских приезжает отдохнуть и подлечиться.

----------


## Мария27

я еду одна в первый первый раз.  готова составить компанию. не знаете как получить приглашение в ашарам

----------

